# KOA camping sites question



## Kerri (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi Guys!
 Ok, I'm back to writing, and trip planning! How fun is this. Checked out the camper, and no mice seen. Boy I'm happy. So here's my question. As some of you know I show dogs while I camp. This year I'm planning a trip to Fort Mitchell,Ky. This trip is 10 days long. The show it's self is at a hotel called The Draw Bridge Inn. I could stay on site, but no water nor elect. and only once to empty black and gray tanks. So, I'm not too happy about that. Plus the time of year is April, the weather could be a free for all, a little bit of everything. So, since here in this group, I read that generally you all have year of road trips under your belt. Do you know of a KOA site close by. I have only one that I have found in Erlange, Ky. This is about 10 minutes away. Not bad driving wise. Oh, I should remind you that I haul a toy hauler bumper kind
Could you help me?
Kerri


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jan 22, 2008)

Re: KOA camping sites question

Kerri, I don't know where you got your info on the KOA, but I didn't locate one in the whole northern part of Kentucky.

Also, I didn't find any other RV parks in the area around Fort Mitchell. There are several that show up when you use Cincinnati, OH, but I think those would be across the river from where you want to be.

That doesn't mean there aren't some there, but they're not real plentiful.  You might also look for mobile home parks. Often they have RV spots.


----------



## Kirk (Jan 22, 2008)

Re: KOA camping sites question

I am wondering why you specify a KOA? You do realize that to most fulltimers, the letters KOA stand for "keep on adding?"


----------



## Kerri (Jan 23, 2008)

RE: KOA camping sites question

Oh my goodness! SO very sorry about that. But I must say that made me laugh. Ok, so I'm not looking for a rv park. I'll check into a mobel home park and see about that side of it. Never thought about that. I'll also see about towns around that area. Ok, I'll keep looking. Kirk, I must say I'm still smiling :laugh: 
Kerri


----------



## Kerri (Jan 23, 2008)

RE: KOA camping sites question

I have looked high and low and I must say that there is not a RV or Park in Fort Mitchell,Ky. So I did find a place about 22miles out in Crittenden,Ky. I believe that it's a Good Sam campground. So, unless someone would say different, I'll make my plans. Thank You for all your help. 
Kerri


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jan 23, 2008)

RE: KOA camping sites question



*Call them before you make too many plans.*

*CINCINATTI SOUTH ROSE GARDEN CAMPGROUND* *TL Rating* 7.0 / 8.0 / 8.0 *Type*Private *Location*CRITTENDEN, KY *Phone*(866)477-0024*Directions*From Jct of I-75 & SR-491 (exit 166), E 0.2 mi on SR-491 to US-25, S 2.6 mi (R)*Near Interstates*I-75*Payment &
Reservations*Last year's rate: $26 to $33 [*]Discover [*]Visa [*]MasterCard  *Season*Mar 1 to Dec 1 <------------------<<<<*Sites* [*]Available: 90 [*]Gravel: 90 [*]62 pull-thrus(28 x 65) [*]Back-ins(28 x 40) [*]Some shaded [*]Room for slide outs *Hookups* [*]Water: 90 [*]Sewer: 26 [*]Electric: 90 [*]30 Amps [*]Some side-by-side hookups *Facilities* [*]Restrooms and Showers [*]Security [*]Public Phone [*]Laundry [*]Library [*]Groceries [*]Firewood [*]RV Supplies [*]5 Rental Units [*]Video Rentals [*]Daily Paper Available [*]Table at Site [*]BBQ at Site [*]Personal Escort to Site


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

RE: KOA camping sites question

damn ,, tex knows how to type and give directions      :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 24, 2008)

Re: KOA camping sites question

Check them out on www.Rv parkreviews.com, if they have been reviewed.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 24, 2008)

Re: KOA camping sites question

Tex are you sure your last names isn't Webster, or map quest. IT SEEM YOU A WHOLE LOT ABOUT EVERYTHING. also as Rod  so gracefully stated you can TYPE to!!!!!


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jan 24, 2008)

Re: KOA camping sites question

Well, geee, I have tah keep mah secrits!


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 24, 2008)

Re: KOA camping sites question

TEX  you B tha MAN on knowledge


----------



## Shadow (Jan 24, 2008)

Re: KOA camping sites question

Heck with a GPS or map quest!!! I'm just going to let Tex map my trip    :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

Re: KOA camping sites question

there u go shadow ,, his phone number is 1-800-tex knows the places ... :clown:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 24, 2008)

Re: KOA camping sites question

shadow I think you are on something there. I think I will sell my GPS to a co worker and just use TEX for my travel planing. I bet he could even point out the best places to eat.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 24, 2008)

Re: KOA camping sites question

His real name is MadMax and he is not human  . He is really a robot computer   :laugh:


----------



## Shadow (Jan 25, 2008)

Re: KOA camping sites question

Thanks for the number 730. Think I'm going to cancel my roadside assistance too. :clown:  :laugh: Headed to Louisiana this weekend, so it might come in handy!!!


----------



## iowarvr (Feb 2, 2008)

Re: KOA camping sites question

You guys are a hoot...if nothing else it gives me a giggle and a smile for the day. We traveled the southern states in October and have a PassPort America membership. You have to read the fine print about all of the RV parks but the most we ever paid for full hookups per night was $13. Claudia


----------



## DL Rupper (Feb 3, 2008)

Re: KOA camping sites question

Go Claudia. :laugh:


----------



## sathyan (Jan 28, 2009)

RE: KOA camping sites question

I cann0ot locate what you are saying and have minimal idea about that KOA,but i think this might help about your questions.
-----
sathyan


----------



## elkhartjim (Jan 28, 2009)

Re: KOA camping sites question

Sathyan,  check the dates when responding.  That post is a year old.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jan 28, 2009)

Re: KOA camping sites question

Oh boy! 

Sathyan is an 'official' poster to forums to get that web site listed. 

Companies hire people to do that from their homes.  :dead:


----------



## brodavid (Jan 28, 2009)

Re: KOA camping sites question

Go get them Tex


----------

